# New at 30moons.com



## alkemyst (May 21, 2004)

Still working on a new name, but content is more important.

Also first and foremost....I am not in any sales business and I have tried to list more than one vendor for any parts I have listed...I get no advertising money nor payment of any kind. Everything is for informational purposes only.

New: links section, KTS Coilovers added (both the alpha and beta), some clean up and dead images fixed.

Old: For those that don't know (I am finding my site mentioned more and more at sites I had no idea existed)...Model Year information: including paint codes, options, specs. Coilover and catback listings of all manufacturers I could find: including prices, part numbers, fitiment issues, specs.

Lots of pictures.

Check it out: http://30moons.com/Nissan240SXIndex.php

Å


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

i think it sounds like a good informational site, but if a mod sees this i think it will be locked. this thread is like free advertisement for your site, and they pay for this site. thats not really fair to them....


----------



## alkemyst (May 21, 2004)

I gain nothing from my site. If anything it may help bandwidth from the same questions over and over.

However, if a mod thinks this is a problem I will stand behind their decision.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

I see nothing wrong with it and it proves to be a good resource. I bookmarked it myself.


----------

